# New hunting ammo



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Well been doing the backwoodsman ammo casting again and have come up with a way to cast good hunting ammo out of sockets here some pictures


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Those look great, Ghost! And I bet they are very effective ... a bit of overkill for frogs, but should be hot for squirrels, rabbits, and similar stuff.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

The big ones are 1/2 3/8 1/4 being the smallest the shoot real good also made a 10mm not pictured and I like them the best for all around shooting.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Ghost,

They look pretty good, I bet that can smack some good size stuff pretty hard with those. Nice armadillo medicine for sure ;- )

wll


----------

